# Canon Announces the XC15 4K UHD Video Camcorder



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2016)

```
<em>XLR Microphone Input Provides Audio Support in Addition to High-Quality 4K UHD Video Capture</em></p>
<p dir="ltr"><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., September 1, 2016</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today the XC15 4K Video Camcorder, a 4K UHD digital video camcorder for professional use that achieves high-image quality with a lightweight, compact body.</p>
<p dir="ltr">The new Canon XC15, which builds on the XC10 4K UHD digital video camcorder announced in April 2015, enables shooting with an external microphone through an XLR input and features the selection of visual-expression “Look” modes, including modes that allow it to match the look of other Canon professional cameras, making it ideal for use as a “B”-camera as well as for media and video-content productions.</p>
<p dir="ltr">The Canon XC15 ships with the MA-400 microphone adapter that, when attached, enables shooting with XLR-input microphones used in a wide range of media and content-creation applications. As a result, the camcorder supports the production of content that combines both high-image quality and high-sound quality with reduced noise. The MA-400 is also compatible with the EOS C300 Mark II camera.</p>
<p dir="ltr"><!--more--></p>
<p dir="ltr">Thanks to its high-sensitivity one-inch CMOS sensor and DIGIC DV 5 image processing platform with high calculation-processing power, the new XC15 is capable of capturing high-image quality and low-noise 4K UHD video. Additionally, the camcorder features a compact, lightweight body design, measuring approximately 5.0 x 4.1 x 4.8 inches (WxHxD) and weighs approximately 2.1 pounds while also sporting a 10x optical zoom lens<sup>1</sup>, which facilitates shooting in confined spaces and environments that demand mobility.</p>
<p dir="ltr">The Canon XC15 4K UHD professional video camcorder is scheduled to be available in September 2016 for a list price of $3,000.00.* For more information, please visit <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/" target="_self">usa.canon.com</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 1, 2016)

The press release is not all that informative but News Shooters has a good hands on review of it:

http://www.newsshooter.com/2016/09/01/canon-xc15-adds-xlr-audio-canon-log-and-waveform-monitor-to-the-xc10/

Still trying to absorb the info and I am curious whether these "Look" modes would allow me to make the video look like what I create with a 1DX.

Interesting.


----------



## melbournite (Sep 1, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> The press release is not all that informative but News Shooters has a good hands on review of it:
> 
> http://www.newsshooter.com/2016/09/01/canon-xc15-adds-xlr-audio-canon-log-and-waveform-monitor-to-the-xc10/
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing, I'd like to learn more about this camera. I borrowed the XC10 and loved it but couldn't get over the line on a couple of things and in particular the slow access to the iso. Doesn't look like the buttons are any different?


----------



## Talley (Sep 1, 2016)

not much of a change I think from the first model.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 1, 2016)

Talley said:


> not much of a change I think from the first model.



I disagree. It seems that there are some very important updates such as XLR (all my main mics are XLR) and a few other things. I still wonder about the menu, which is what I think Melbournite mentions. I would like to see more reviews but for now it seems like a good upgrade.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 1, 2016)

It's painful to see the absence of DPAF, even though it was expected


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 1, 2016)

My first clue was Canon's BIG lead on this press release... about an XLR input and a microphone. Good Lord. I must admit my disappointment with this one.


----------



## padam (Sep 1, 2016)

In the UK it costs 1000 pounds more than the old model (2400 vs 1400)

Does not seem to be worth it for just a handful of minor updates apart from the XLR input (maybe it will come down in price, I don't think there is a huge demand for it).

While the C100 Mk2 wasn't a big upgrade either, it was still better than this one.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Sep 1, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> My first clue was Canon's BIG lead on this press release... about an XLR input and a microphone. Good Lord. I must admit my disappointment with this one.



I agree, it's a feature that the first version should have had if it's a device intended for video professionals. I may consider this new version since it can now handle run and gun work without any 3rd party band aid solutions for XLR audio. The slow lens and lack of DPAF is still disappointing.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 1, 2016)

padam said:


> In the UK it costs 1000 pounds more than the old model (2400 vs 1400)
> 
> Does not seem to be worth it for just a handful of minor updates apart from the XLR input (maybe it will come down in price, I don't think there is a huge demand for it).
> 
> While the C100 Mk2 wasn't a big upgrade either, it was still better than this one.



Canon's gift to the world is teaching patience. I'm still waiting for the C100 to be done right. Fingers crossed for the C100 Mark III.


----------



## ajm (Sep 1, 2016)

melbournite said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > The press release is not all that informative but News Shooters has a good hands on review of it:
> ...



Haha, slow access to the ISO??? C'mon. There is an option in the menu to set the ISO on the wheel. 
Here's 2 video's I did about how easy the menu is to navigate: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwTpBQ5hao0
And this one I did just about the XC10's ISO adjustment: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8-8dMTWYkY

Enjoy...


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Sep 1, 2016)

Etienne said:


> Canon's gift to the world is teaching patience. I'm still waiting for the C100 to be done right. Fingers crossed for the C100 Mark III.



The C100 Mark II is probably the closest example to "done right" of any Canon camera. What exactly are you waiting for? I do agree some improvements can be made (see below), which are quite different than _fixes _(I can't think of anything that needs to be _fixed_). Are you sure you're not just waiting for the C300 Mk II to be priced like a C100?

- DPAF face detect with all EF lenses (like on the C300 Mark II)
- A couple higher bitrate options (like on the C300 Mark II)
- the addition of 4k (like on the C300 Mark II) 
- higher frame rates (like on the C300 Mark II)


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Sep 1, 2016)

The addition of a waveform monitor is the feature that makes me want to return the XC10 I bought the other day. But at the $3k price point (double what I paid for the XC10), I think I'll wait for what the XC10 Mark II o XC20 has to offer. Hopefully that guy has DPAF w/ face tracking to really make this a sort of a dummy-proof easy run n' gun powerhouse.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 1, 2016)

ajm said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



He borrowed the camera. It isn't something he owns and uses all the time. He even says there is more he'd like to learn about the camera. Don't be a jerk, especially if you want people to watch your videos.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 1, 2016)

$3k? This is getting comical. Intriguing improvement on concept camera but WAY overpriced. Add a fast, constant aperture lens and maybe it would be worth it. We'll see large price drops on this in less than 6 months.


----------



## ajm (Sep 1, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> $3k? This is getting comical. Intriguing improvement on concept camera but WAY overpriced. Add a fast, constant aperture lens and maybe it would be worth it. We'll see large price drops on this in less than 6 months.



On the Canon website price says $2399 for the new XC15. B&H no price set yet.


----------



## CanoKnight (Sep 1, 2016)

Now we know why the 5d4 has crippled 4k. If you want real video, pony up.


----------



## davidhfe (Sep 1, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> Now we know why the 5d4 has crippled 4k. If you want real video, pony up.



Which would be a lot more reasonable if this actually had an EF mount


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 1, 2016)

The XC15 4K *Camcorder* uses DiGiC DV III's for h.264 output and has to be vented. Canon's cameras do not use DiGiC DV's .. but different DiGiCs.. good lord. you'd think people accusing canon of crippling or doing things on purpose to prevent sales would also spend two brain synapses on knowing what the heck they are talking about.

the XC15 basically has the stripped down core guts of the C300 II in it.

It can't use DPAF because it uses a sony sensor :

Whatever it's price sub 2500 or so, it's still the cheapest broadcast compliant camcorder out there with professional codecs that punch out that 4:2:2 300mbps at h.264 4K.

That's what you are paying for.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 1, 2016)

davidhfe said:


> CanoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Now we know why the 5d4 has crippled 4k. If you want real video, pony up.
> ...



then it'd be a C300.... :


----------



## pokerz (Sep 1, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> $3k? This is getting comical. Intriguing improvement on concept camera but WAY overpriced. Add a fast, constant aperture lens and maybe it would be worth it. We'll see large price drops on this in less than 6 months.


We'll see large price drops on this on arrival date


----------



## Bernard (Sep 1, 2016)

If $2500 is too expensive, then maybe you aren't charging enough?

I'm kidding, of course, but there aren't that many self-contained video cameras with these professional specs. JVC, Panasonic and Sony each make comparable cameras, but they want just as much money.

It basically comes down to which workflow and look you prefer. If you like the Canon workflow, then this is the fixed-lens 4K camcorder for you.


----------



## davidhfe (Sep 1, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> davidhfe said:
> 
> 
> > CanoKnight said:
> ...



I know you're not being totally serious, but if the only difference between this and a $12k C300 is an EF mount, then Canon really _is_ in trouble


----------



## Tiderace (Sep 1, 2016)

OMG why must it have a fixed lens? Is this the infamous crippled method? If so count me 

out. Horrid. Menu system also less than. Is there HDMI out? OMG

Let us have a C100 Mark III 4K and 422 10 bit ProRes


----------



## Bernard (Sep 1, 2016)

Tiderace said:


> OMG why must it have a fixed lens? Is this the infamous crippled method? If so count me out. Horrid. Menu system also less than. Is there HDMI out? OMG
> Let us have a C100 Mark III 4K and 422 10 bit ProRes



Tiderace,

This is Canon's fixed lens 4K camcorder. It competes with very similar camcorders from Sony and from Panasonic (and from JVC, but that one is only 1/2 inch). They are around the same price and have similar features.
What you seem to want is an interchangeable lens 4K camcorder, which Canon, Sony and Panasonic also sell, at a higher price point.

No point complaining that one product isn't the other, each brand offers both. The fixed-lens units are very convenient for location and event work. They are small and self-contained, and their zoom lenses cover most situations adequately.


----------



## melbournite (Sep 1, 2016)

ajm said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Thanks for showing us that. I believe I’ve seen your video before but can you access both iso and aperture without having to change the dial from M to AV? As a run and gun video camera (for me), I set the shutter and then require quick access to both iso and aperture. There’s only one wheel dial, correct? 

Also, there was no touch focus in 4K, is that correct?

I really want to love this camera. I believe Canon also had photographers in mind (like me) when they developed this camera, great form factor & ergonomics, light, small and it takes the LP-E6 battery!


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 2, 2016)

*Video folks, here is a bloody 4k VIDEO cam ... now stop whining about DSLR video*

and "lack of video features" in Canon stills cameras.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 2, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> The XC15 4K *Camcorder* uses DiGiC DV III's for h.264 output and has to be vented. Canon's cameras do not use DiGiC DV's .. but different DiGiCs.. good lord. you'd think people accusing canon of crippling or doing things on purpose to prevent sales would also spend two brain synapses on knowing what the heck they are talking about.
> 
> the XC15 basically has the stripped down core guts of the C300 II in it.
> 
> ...



Seems reasonably priced to me.


----------



## gktxr615 (Sep 2, 2016)

melbournite said:


> Thanks for showing us that. I believe I’ve seen your video before but can you access both iso and aperture without having to change the dial from M to AV? As a run and gun video camera (for me), I set the shutter and then require quick access to both iso and aperture. There’s only one wheel dial, correct?
> 
> Also, there was no touch focus in 4K, is that correct?
> 
> I really want to love this camera. I believe Canon also had photographers in mind (like me) when they developed this camera, great form factor & ergonomics, light, small and it takes the LP-E6 battery!



Touch focus and face tracking both work in 4K. I remember reading that the XC10 shipped without that feature in 4K, but it was enabled later in firmware. The only mode where touch focus/face tracking don't work in is when you enable rolling shutter reduction mode. Not sure if that is still the case with the XC15.

A second dial would have been nice. You can only program either ISO, shutter, or iris to the dial and have to dive into the function menu to adjust everything else. In practice though, I find the one dial to be enough 90% of the time on the XC10 (and would imagine the XC15 to be the same). Outdoors in daylight I use TV mode and let the camera adjust aperture and ISO. It does a pretty good job keeping the aperture as wide open as possible and ISO as low as possible, and brightness transitions are very smooth. Indoors or in lowlight I switch to Manual and have ISO programmed to the dial. I leave the iris wide open open and adjust ISO as needed when zooming.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 2, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Seems reasonably priced to me.



I agree, and am looking forward to testing it out when I have time.

Have I understood correctly that when it says "_the Canon XC15 ships with the MA-400 microphone adapter_" that it comes included in the price. That is the thing which sits in the hot shoe and has 2 XLR inputs and retails for US$ 499 at B&H and Adorama?

Does anyone know how that is powered? Can I use the mains to power it and my mics, or can it only run off the camera battery or separate batteries? Are there any audio controls/levels etc or is all that in camera?

Thanks.


----------



## melbournite (Sep 2, 2016)

gktxr615 said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for showing us that. I believe I’ve seen your video before but can you access both iso and aperture without having to change the dial from M to AV? As a run and gun video camera (for me), I set the shutter and then require quick access to both iso and aperture. There’s only one wheel dial, correct?
> ...



Very informative gktxr615 and thanks for your first post!

I mostly go manual but I think it’s a very valid point that with this type of camera and many shooting situations it’s worth allowing the camera to take care of AV and ISO. Alas, a second dial would have been nice and you'd think not too much to ask.

However, together with the firmware update of the touch focus in 4K, the XC10 second hand, might be an option next to my inevitable 5DIV purchase.


----------



## Deleted member 378302 (Sep 2, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Have I understood correctly that when it says "_the Canon XC15 ships with the MA-400 microphone adapter_" that it comes included in the price. That is the thing which sits in the hot shoe and has 2 XLR inputs and retails for US$ 499 at B&H and Adorama?



I just checked B&H and the MA-400 is included. However, the XC15 no longer ships with a 64 Gb CFast 2.0 card. 

So if you take the current XC10 ($2000), subtract the cost of the CFast card ($200) and add in the MA-400 ($500) you get a price of $2300. But the XC15 is selling for $2400. I guess they figure a waveform monitor is worth $100...


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 5, 2016)

Filming with the XC10 is a lot of fun, if only it would have 2 or 3 wheels for f-stop, shutter speed and ISO (like it's possible to get on the A7R2!).

Mostly resposible for the fun is the articulating screen and the focus peaking. These are two of the issues why it is NO fun to film with a 5D3, 5D4, 1DC or 1DX2!

I wonder when Canon is willing to build cameras for all the many users who need to do high quality photo AND filming at the same time! Users who carry 2-3 bodies with different zooms can't and won't carry 4-6 bodies just because Canon continues to artificially limit specs!!!


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 5, 2016)

Canon, people want to do photo AND filming without limitations in ONE body!

Like the rest of the 7 billion people, who want to do phone calls, photos, filming and 100 other things in ONE piece of equipment!

Hopefully the competition will soon come up with alternatives that puts Canon under much more pressure to release new products with all relevant modern functions, so Canon users don't have to feel left behind and outdated anymore.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 5, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> The XC15 4K *Camcorder* uses DiGiC DV III's for h.264 output and has to be vented. Canon's cameras do not use DiGiC DV's .. but different DiGiCs.. good lord. you'd think people accusing canon of crippling or doing things on purpose to prevent sales would also spend two brain synapses on knowing what the heck they are talking about.
> 
> the XC15 basically has the stripped down core guts of the C300 II in it.
> 
> ...



Hi rrcphoto,

The addition of XLR has got me interested. Do you happen to know whether or not 48v phantom power will be on board for the mic? I assume this camera can be plugged into a wall.

I currently have a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 for my mics (Rode) and will be using a DSLR for video. If this camera has on board phantom power it would sure make things easier for me. I won't have to sync audio and video tracks in software. 

I won't be walking around or anything, just sitting in front of the camera.

Thanks!


----------



## waldi72 (Sep 6, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > The XC15 4K *Camcorder* uses DiGiC DV III's for h.264 output and has to be vented. Canon's cameras do not use DiGiC DV's .. but different DiGiCs.. good lord. you'd think people accusing canon of crippling or doing things on purpose to prevent sales would also spend two brain synapses on knowing what the heck they are talking about.
> ...



Looks like it will have phantom power for microphone.
There is nice preview on youtube 
https://youtu.be/KFbDpECExCU?t=52


----------



## dp3294 (Oct 19, 2016)

Has anything been said about if the XC10 will be getting a firmware update to match the XC15 (waveform, etc)?


----------

